
PEP 582 – Python local packages directory - BerislavLopac
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0582/
======
nicolashahn
I'm definitely in favor of this. This is much simpler than the virtualenvs we
currently deal with. The only downside I can see is that virtualenvs also
manage the python version, so there could potentially be some confusion as to
which version to use. To build a virtualenv you need to choose a version as
well, but at least once you do, it becomes explicit. Coming back to a project
months or years later and then trying to figure out what python the project
wants is minor but nevertheless an inconvenience.

~~~
WorldMaker
Most other languages have moved that sort of information into more shared
container formats like Docker (and higher level container orchestrators like
Kubernetes, etc). virtualenv has been a relatively poor, Python-specific
Docker, and it is probably past time for the benefit of Python DevOps to
retire virtualenv entirely for more general/shareable tools.

~~~
devxpy
I actually kinda liked having a virtualenv.

Although the hacks used to make it work, were not nice.

I would have loved to see core python suppport for virtualenv, which could
probably avoid these hacks.

~~~
BerislavLopac
"Core support" in which sense exactly? It is part of the standard library:
[https://docs.python.org/3.7/library/venv.html](https://docs.python.org/3.7/library/venv.html)

~~~
sfoley
Virtualenv is not the same thing as venv, but you are correct that package
isolation is now part of “core python” - as of 3.3.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Yes, but apart from virtualenv being older and working with Python 2, I fail
to see the difference between the two.

